# Offensive Avatar



## Arcal

I used the former ICBO, now ICC code forum, for many years and turned to using Advanced Code Group when ICC made their changes.  I like being able to hear of what other jurisdictions are doing to resolve various problems that are always arising during the course of enforcing the building codes.  Unlike many of you, I do not access the site on a daily basis, in fact it might be only a couple of times a month.  Today, when I went to the site, I found jar546 avatar to be, not “slightly offensive” as one person posted, but highly offensive.

I consider my job to be professional and to sit at my desk doing research to resolve a problem and to have this avatar pop up with my boss or secretary standing behind my back is not something I want to happen.  Setting aside my position as a Building Official, I personally do not want to have this type of picture on my computer screen.  I have a much higher respect for women.

I will stay connected with Advanced Code Group, but if these types of avatars continue, I will no longer participate.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> I personally do not want to have this type of picture on my computer screen. I have a much higher respect for women.


Agree 100%


----------



## Jobsaver

Arcal: You can go to settings and turn off all avatars so that they will not display on your screen. I did not realize this last week when I created the "I'm Fired" thread, else I would not have brought it up. Thanks.


----------



## jar546

The solution to your personal opinion issue is answered in Jobsaver's post above (#3).

I have, however, changed my avatar and hope that no one else has the same feelings about this one, as this new avatar means a lot to me.

I do realize that there may be some people who are offended by my new avatar and that no avatar is truly free from the negative personal perception of others.

Nice to have you on board Arcal, hope you stick around.


----------



## High Desert

I know my new avatar will be offensive to Auburn fans, but I think I can live with it.

Jar, your new avatar is much better.


----------



## Kearney.200

jar just keep watching the gates


----------



## Arcal

First of all, thank you for the immediate response to my post.  I did not know that I could turn off the avatars, so thank you Jobsaver.  Second, thanks jar546 for changing your avatar.  I personally like the new one.


----------



## fatboy

pretty big of him..........considering he owns and runs the site........

I didn't have a problem with the old, or new. Some folks probably find Harley's offensive. If my female supervisor were to see and comment on something that she saw on my screen while on jar's site, she would understand that some things just go with the territory.

kinda like Walmart people..........


----------



## jar546

fatboy said:
			
		

> pretty big of him..........considering he owns and runs the site........I didn't have a problem with the old, or new. Some folks probably find Harley's offensive. If my female supervisor were to see and comment on something that she saw on my screen while on jar's site, she would understand that some things just go with the territory.
> 
> kinda like Walmart people..........


I think you folks have watched and noticed that I am not like a czar with this site.  I make no money from it, it costs me money but I feel as though it is important to the industry.  At the same time, I refuse to cater to people when they make 1 complaint but in this case, I can certainly see how someone would not like that.  I had a similar avatar and received a complaint in the past so this is not unexpected.  If I were a bully, no one would want to be here.

As always, however, I hold a hard line on politics and religion and we don't need that here.  There is often a fine line in these areas and I make decisions accordingly.  I don't see nor read everything on this site and often go days without even looking.  In some instances, over a week.  I am always hoping that I am not in the top 10 of frequent posters and right now I have slipped to #7 and would like to slip even more.  Not that I don't want to post but I like to see others post more.


----------



## Bootleg

It's censorship in my book.

It's up to Jeff.


----------



## fatboy

That was my point Jeff.........you do own the site (and yes, are very low-keyed), and that was why I said I thought it was pretty big of you to take the high road and change your avatar.


----------



## Yankee

Bootleg said:
			
		

> It's up to Jeff.


I agree, but the two old avitars were not professional and not in keeping with the stated goals of this forum.

I wasn't going to complian, but I do thank you for the change.


----------



## jar546

Thanks big guy, appreciate you pointing that out.  I always TRY to take the higher road but sometimes make a wrong turn.


----------



## brudgers

High Desert said:
			
		

> I know my new avatar will be offensive to Auburn fans, but I think I can live with it.Jar, your new avatar is much better.


Obviously you're new at this.


----------



## steveray

I find painfully ignorant people in my jurisdiction highly offensive....can you do anything about that Jeff?  Just askin...A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Bootleg

It's still censorship.

What's next?


----------



## pyrguy

If there is no open hunting season on them in you neck of the woods there is nothing that can be done.

You might be able to put up "posted" signs. But that usually does not work for obvious reasons.

An AHJ I used to work for would of written me up for that particular avatar. As they fired some Fire and Police personnel for about the some thing during their break times.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## mtlogcabin

Bootleg said:
			
		

> It's still censorship.What's next?


And so is



> As always, however, I hold a hard line on politics and religion and we don't need that here


But Jeff choose the high road and I applaud him for that.


----------



## Bootleg

What happen to freedom of choice?

Use the avatar off button.


----------



## rktect 1

Oh brother.

Quit yer bellyaching and man-up already.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Thanks, Jeff.  I also appreciated your change to the higher road.


----------



## Bootleg

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Oh brother.Quit yer bellyaching and man-up already.


OK.

I'll man up.

I love the way we are all losing in the long run.


----------



## Jobsaver

Relax everybody. I sent some pictures of a construction site and a code book section to _Maxim Online_. Now we are even.


----------



## Yankee

fatboy said:
			
		

> pretty big of him..........considering he owns and runs the site........I didn't have a problem with the old, or new. Some folks probably find Harley's offensive. If my female supervisor were to see and comment on something that she saw on my screen while on jar's site, she would understand that some things just go with the territory.
> 
> kinda like Walmart people..........


I've noticed that the "territory" is changing bit by bit.


----------



## High Desert

Brudgers, you have to be a minority in Alabama with Cam Newton as your avatar. I hear that 'Bama fans are lining up to buy Duck gear. :-D


----------



## Bootleg

Yankee said:
			
		

> I've noticed that the "territory" is changing bit by bit.


Not for the better.


----------



## jar546

I would like to know what territory is changing.........????????


----------



## Yankee

jar546 said:
			
		

> I would like to know what territory is changing.........????????


nevermind, no biggie


----------



## brudgers

High Desert said:
			
		

> Brudgers, you have to be a minority in Alabama with Cam Newton as your avatar. I hear that 'Bama fans are lining up to buy Duck gear. :-D


I won't say, "Cam looks like a million."

More like $200,000...


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

I hate to admit this but, After I enjoyed looking at Jar's Avatar... the politically correct part of my brain informed me that looking and enjoying the Avatar was improper.  So, my programmed response became offended.  Then I noticed the Avatar related to Diving, and then my normal brain joked about the two Avatars together and without thinking I posted a comment.  Then my politically correct part of my mind stepped in again...  I am soooo offended.  I must now sit down and read about the offensive side of my male brain, and then I will spend time in Yoga and reflect on the proper thoughts I should have.  Perhaps I might even give up red meat.  Of course, If FM or someone else sent me deer jerky I would begin exhibiting typical male attitudes again and deprogramming would take even longer.


----------



## Jobsaver

Delete.........................


----------



## Gordon

rktect 1-- I like your avatar the best.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think there is a difference between inapproprate and offensive; and either one is defined differently depending on the group.

I didn't find the big boobs offensive; but, it crossed my mind that others might; therefore I felt there might be a question of whether it was appropriate.

Now, Pyrguy's picture of a puppy gave me a feeling of love and being loved; therefore I shall find a way to locate his home and steal his puppy.

Y'all have a nice day,

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns

*UB,* That was way too funny ROFLMAO

*FBG,* Will be making 70 pounds in February. Send me a PM with address (hopefully closer as you desire) and I'll send you a couple pounds after drying. We can't allow that rewirng, it's against man code


----------



## georgia plans exam

My avitar probably would have offended some if the stars and bars had not been removed in 2003.

GPE


----------



## FM William Burns

GPE...yea but we all know you're a peach of a guy


----------



## beach

After reading this thread, I removed my Avatar and will not put another one up. Personally, I didn't find jars Avatar offensive, nor do I find any one else's offensive.... I won't cater to the PC people and put up what THEY think is acceptable. If I find something unacceptable to me on TV, radio, or anything else I change the channel/station or go elsewhere, I don't ask people to change for my own personal benefit or belief.

I must be having a bad day....... this PC crap is getting out of hand


----------



## conarb

Beach said:
			
		

> .... this PC crap is getting out of hand


What's this world coming too, Beach and I agree?


----------



## Bootleg

beach said:
			
		

> After reading this thread, I removed my Avatar and will not put another one up. Personally, I didn't find jars Avatar offensive, nor do I find any one else's offensive.... I won't cater to the PC people and put up what THEY think is acceptable. If I find something unacceptable to me on TV, radio, or anything else I change the channel/station or go elsewhere, I don't ask people to change for my own personal benefit or belief. I must be having a bad day....... this PC crap is getting out of hand


I'm with Beach and will man up and also will remove my Avatar like I said before WE ALL LOSE.


----------



## Jobsaver

What are "PC people". What is "PC crap"?

I am aware that some people are offended by public displays of nudity, and others are not. I aware that computer usage occurs in both private and public areas. And, I am aware that some people adhere to a moral code that may prohibit, for them, even private viewing of displays of nudity.

Several posters have indicated a preference favoring the removal of what is factually construed by many to be either offensive to them, or inappropriate for their environment.

Others have stated that there exists no offense, or inappropriate behavior.

From where I live and work, the idea that varying degrees of displays of nudity might push someone's fences is not a foreign idea. And, from many of the television programs and movies that I have seen, and few places I have been, universally, it is not a foreign idea.

I do not believe disrespect was ever intended by Jeff, or by the posters against the displays of nudity. I do believe that if displays of nudity, and digs against those having problems with them persist, the forum will suffer.


----------



## dhengr

I don’t know what the rules are here about double posting, I’m kinda new here, but this seems to be where all the action is.  And, I’ve never been able to give just 2 cents worth anyway, so here’s my 10 cents worth.

Jar’s avatar doesn’t offend me that much, although I probably wouldn’t want it covering my entire screen when my Mother or my female associates walked up behind me.  Although, that doesn’t seem to be a problem, I tried enlarging the photo (making it a screen background) and don’t seem to be able to do that.  Get your minds out of the gutter.  Jar was just trying to show some beautiful cantilevers, and those four certainly fit that description very nicely; stunning cantilevers on beautiful, shapely, structures, with four very nice columns (stilts, piers, extended pilings, legs) for support, extending just high enough to keep all the important stuff high and dry and able to withstand the flood in the background.  Remember Katrina, those structures were not so nicely supported, nor high enough, columns always have to go all the way up.  I don’t think I have ever used the phrases ‘beautiful or stunning cantilevers’ when referring to a cantilever made out of wood, steel or concrete, nor did I ever get as much pleasure out of reflecting on the latter materials or structural elements.  I defy any of the Architects here to come up with a more perfect or beautiful design, although they may all think they do with every one of their projects.  And, while we might wish that the codes would cover every situation and detail, so there would be no ambiguity, the ICC and other code writers will never do those two structures justice.

Our’s is a serious business, what with a want for quality infrastructure, public safety, economical construction, and all, but we should be able to have a little fun too, without being to offensive or offended.  Stuffed shirts are covered in another code, spec. or department or on another forum.  Jar, you gotta clean up your act, or you’ll get you’re a$$ kicked off this forum, who do you think you are anyway?       And, I learned the other day that it is not appreciated if you are ****y around here either, and I’m sorry for that transgression.  What are you trying to do?  You should get much credit for starting a site which might be of considerable value to many, then you get us roped in, and then you try to turn the place into a p**n site.  I was going to ask  if you could provide me a link to a supplier for a few of those structures, but maybe I shouldn’t or someone will accuse you of pim**ng too.

I’m all for professionalism in our work, but it might be argued that you should know your trade, or code or business well enough so you don’t have to come to this forum, on a regular basis, for advice and interpretation in your everyday work, on something you are supposed to know and understand, if you are really professional at that work.  Don’t forget, some fair share of the advice and opinion you get here might not be worth much more than what you paid for it.  While I didn’t take the picture or force anyone to pose for it, I don’t find it that offensive.  I actually take more offense at the rather high percentage of practitioners who seem to be floundering around understanding basic concepts and intent; on ever more complex codes, intended to cover ever more minutiae; on buildings and infrastructure made more complex, all in the name of eco-green or sex appeal, which are not significant improvements given the amount of difficulty they are to understand and work with.  About the only thing the codes and computers, and their promoters and sales reps. haven’t taken over and don’t have figured out yet is professional judgement, experience, and well founded intuition, and the like.  There seems to be less and less of that being used these days, God help us when that’s all gone and the computers and codes try to cover that too.


----------



## texasbo

And I thought your comments were profound in the dormer thread...


----------



## jpranch

Well... I'm keeping mt avatar and I really don't give a **** if some animals rights nut takes offence because I ride horses! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 680


View attachment 318


View attachment 318


/monthly_2010_09/cow-fire.jpg.aea13ebf3669b54d96ef729b7342055f.jpg


----------



## georgia plans exam

I'm keeping mine because I love living in Georgia.

GPE


----------



## beach

> What's this world coming too, Beach and I agree?


Mark it down as a first, CONARB!!!!! I must be getting crotchety......


----------



## Yankee

I changed mine because I feel guilty that I didn't actually participate in any World Wars.


----------



## fatboy

You can have my Harley avatar when you can peel it out of my cold dead fingers........


----------



## High Desert

I hope I don't offend any Gibson guitar players out there.


----------



## TimNY

man I hope there's no Persians here.


----------



## beach

> man I hope there's no Persians here.


Everybody loves a fluffy kitty!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beach,

"I must be getting crotchety"; next phase is cantankerous; it's more fun.   

Only on our forum can you get in a spitting contest over an avatar.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Architect1281

Avatar ?

Whats an Avatar

I'll get my Katanas and settle this


----------



## jpranch

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Beach,"I must be getting crotchety"; next phase is cantankerous; it's more fun.
> 
> Only on our forum can you get in a spitting contest over an avatar.
> 
> Uncle Bob


UB loved the post! "Only Here"

 Ah crap!!! I used the word love!!! AND "ONLY" wonder who is offended now??? AH, ****! I used the word "offended"! OOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOO!!! the earth is going to fall into the sun. Life as we know it will end tonight!

With that macro (like that?) rant over with COWBOY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  For the love of ( can't mention religion) PUT ON YOUR BIG GIRL PANTIES AND COWBOY-UP!!!

Post Script: I'm now a victim. Some body owes me money.


----------



## Bootleg

Life a beach!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

Are you suggesting that a European Swallow can carry coconut shells?

On this forum we are who we want to be.  I can be sarcastic.  Sometimes I offend.  When it appears that a subject is debated to a point beyond rationalism... (another ism) I begin to let my fingers speak my thoughts.

Jar catch a swallow get some coconot shells and put them on your avatar.

*FMB: *I will send you a PM regarding the harvest.


----------



## peach

not too much offends me.. if it doesn't offend me.. I don't worry about it.  IF all we care about is someone's avatar.. we're missing the bigger point of this forum.


----------



## beach

Hey JPranch, Can yo put some pants on that horse? It's offending me......


----------



## jpranch

What's the big deal? He's a gelding!


----------



## beach

Here is the exact quote from our municipal code, maybe we should adopt it for this site:



> *10.54.020 Prohibition.*
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person to appear, bathe, sunbathe, walk or be on any public park, playground, beach, or in the water adjacent thereto, or on any other public land, or on any private property open to public view from any public beach, playground, park, public place or public right-of-way in such a manner so as to knowingly and intentionally:
> 
> A. Expose his or her genitals, pubic hair, natal cleft, perineum, anal region or pubic hair region; or
> 
> B. Expose the nipples and/or areola of the female breasts except as necessary while engaging in the breast feeding of an infant under the age of two years old; or
> 
> C. Expose any device, costume or covering which gives the appearance of or simulates the genitals, pubic hair, natal cleft, perineum, anal region, nipple and/or areola of the female breast or pubic hair region. (Ord. 96-5 § 9 (part), 1996: Ord. 95-15 § 2, 1995: Ord. 95-13 § 2, 1995: Ord. 83-16 § 1, 1983: Ord. 1625 § 1 (part) 1975)
> 
> *10.54.030 Exemptions.*
> 
> This chapter shall not apply to children under the age of ten years. (Ord. 99-2 § 9, 1999: Ord. 96-5 § 9 (part), 1996: Ord. 1625 § 1 (part), 1975)


Edit: "Natal cleft" is a butt crack...... I won't even comment on "Perineum".....


----------



## texas transplant

JP, you need to consider the horse's feelings, what if he sees a stallion and is self consious about it, it he could sue you and cost you years of expensive horse therapy.


----------



## texasbo

beach said:
			
		

> A whole wall of words, each of which made me feel dirty, followed by: "natal cleft'.


So, uhhh, you guys actually enforce the natal cleft thing? On plumbers?

"Sorry Billy, I've got to red tag you for the improper bedding of the building drain, and I'm gonna have to cite you for too much natal cleft".


----------



## Jobsaver

Not a bad idea beach. A locked (read only) topic "Forum Guidelines", Nudity Clause, perhaps with a reference to the Avatar Off button for those choosing something more restrictive for themselves.


----------



## beach

Plumbers are our biggest offenders, we set up a sting operation a couple of times a years to nail them


----------



## texasbo

That's not very sporting of you.

Do you at least give them a couple of inches of slop, or do enforce the letter of the law?


----------



## beach

Strict enforcement..... Say no to crack!


----------



## texasbo

Well there ya go!


----------



## beach

Who will protect the children? It takes a village! Next, we're going after Bermuda shorts with black socks...... the horror...


----------



## High Desert

Beach, I had to look up "perineum" in the dictionary............I hope the definition isn't permanently seared into my brain. I think I'll go home now.


----------



## texasbo

'Taint' is easier to remember.

I have, however, latched on to 'natal cleft', and will do my best to work it into as many conversations as possible.


----------



## beach

That probably qualifies as a sick day...... Your mind is now "'tainted".....;-)

Edit: Texasbo beat me to it!!


----------



## texasbo

I guess I'll have to ask the question everyone is thinking, but afraid to ask:  Why would you even need to list 'perineum'? To expose it would require you to expose what's in front or back of it, so wouldn't the perineum basically be included by default?


----------



## beach

Not with some of the bathing suits the woman wear around here........


----------



## texasbo

Bathing suits with a viewport installed for the perineum?

The fellow who was offended by the pretty girl in Jeff's avatar has most likely unsubscribed by now. But I don't think of it as losing a member, but instead gaining some vocabulary.

Prediction: Locked by noon, or longest running thread in the history of the InspectPA forum.


----------



## pwood

jpranch said:
			
		

> Well... I'm keeping mt avatar and I really don't give a **** if some animals rights nut takes offence because I ride horses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680


i hear you! if i was literate enough to put a picture in an avatar and use it here it would be of me slaying a halibut!


----------



## beach

Think "thin string"..... Look how much we learned this morning! (I'm going with "locked by noon".... I think the fellow is secretly reading this thread, in the dark)


----------



## texasbo

beach said:
			
		

> Think "thin string"..... Look how much we learned this morning! (I'm going with "locked by noon".... I think the fellow is secretly reading this thread, in the dark)


My point in message #71 remains.

PM me some pictures so I can understand better.


----------



## beach

I'll have to wait for summer when it warms up to get some pics..... I'm withholding any comments about pwoods halibut and changing my prediction to mid-morning instead of noon.


----------



## KZQuixote

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Arcal: You can go to settings and turn off all avatars so that they will not display on your screen. I did not realize this last week when I created the "I'm Fired" thread, else I would not have brought it up. Thanks.


Sometimes the best solutions get lost in the banter.

Hey FatBoy, I won't take offense at your emblem if you'll tolerate my Black Bike.

Bill


----------



## Jobsaver

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Sometimes the best solutions get lost in the banter.Hey FatBoy, I won't take offense at your emblem if you'll tolerate my Black Bike.
> 
> Bill


May be too much to ask of a Hardly owner.

(offense intended)


----------



## fatboy

Well none taken anyway.........and I'm not offended by metric bikes, have had a few myself. Just picked the Fatboy this time.


----------



## Jobsaver

Oh well. So much for try'in to get fatboy riled up. Live to ride. Ride to live.


----------



## pwood

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well none taken anyway.........and I'm not offended by metric bikes, have had a few myself. Just picked the Fatboy this time.


"metric bikes". come on fatboy! you're killing me with this politically correct bs. call em what they are:mrgreen:


----------



## peach

thought that was JP's foot!  If he's a gelding, he already has plenty of issues for the horse therapist!


----------



## texasbo

I'm dying.


----------



## peach

oh dear, Tex!  (NOT.. oh DEAR tex... or OH dear tex)


----------



## Jobsaver

pwood said:
			
		

> "metric bikes". come on fatboy! you're killing me with this politically correct bs. call em what they are:mrgreen:


Riceburners!


----------



## fatboy

""metric bikes". come on fatboy! you're killing me with this politically correct bs. call em what they are:mrgreen: "

Oh, sometimes.......but really, I am pretty tolerant.......up on two wheels, is up on two wheels.

Well, cept maybe those silly Vespa looking scooters..............:mrgreen:


----------



## Jobsaver

I only own Riceburners. I would like to own a Hardly, but until I do, Hardly it is.

Also, I ride weekly (thursday nights)  with eight other guys, all Hardly owners. They claim to be tolerant too, but plan weekend rides without me. Its the bike, don't ya think?


----------



## texasbo

Guys, it's only a matter of time until someone comes 'round whining that you're off-topic in an off-topic thread in the off-topic forum. Could you start a new off-topic thread about motorcycles in the off-topic forum? We're supposed to be talking about natal clefts and stuff in this off-topic thread. And perineums.


----------



## jpranch

peach said:
			
		

> thought that was JP's foot! If he's a gelding, he already has plenty of issues for the horse therapist!


I took him to the horse therapist last week. Issues a plenty. Gelding, stands 17 hands and his name is Babe! Mixed blood quarter horse & Morgan. Too make matters worse he has been hurling racial slurs at the neighbors paints & mules not to mention what he calls the mule deer and antelope. I just don't know what I'm going to do with him? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 319


View attachment 319


/monthly_2011_01/HPIM1233.jpg.6e6f95ebc9a5dd34d736af7300267f36.jpg


----------



## beach

You should get his perineum checked

(I love that word... I can't wait to go home and tell the wife)


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

Here I have been confused for a long time.  I thought plants came in annuals and pereniums.  Was it supposed to be annals and perennials?

Its terrible when you can't tell the difference between your a__ and a hole in the ground.  Or was that a burro?  burrow?


----------



## beach

Around here, the perineums are annual because they only flower in the summer


----------



## conarb

JP's horse is obviously not politically correct, if he rides him into town I bet he kicks handicapped people out of wheelchairs.


----------



## texasbo

But if they come back every summer, doesn't that mean the perineums are perrenial? Still waiting for the pics by the way.


----------



## Jobsaver

beach said:
			
		

> You should get his perineum checked(I love that word... I can't wait to go home and tell the wife)


By all means tell the wife about the perineum. You don't know what you've been missing!


----------



## KZQuixote

texasbo said:
			
		

> Guys, it's only a matter of time until someone comes 'round whining that you're off-topic in an off-topic thread in the off-topic forum. Could you start a new off-topic thread about motorcycles in the off-topic forum? We're supposed to be talking about natal clefts and stuff in this off-topic thread. And perineums.


My Black Bike has a perineum. Wanna see it?


----------



## Bootleg

delete....


----------



## brudgers

beach said:
			
		

> Everybody loves a fluffy kitty!


Ummm...tasty.


----------



## dhengr

Well, this thread has certainly degenerated nicely.  In one of my first posts I got heck (that term O.K?) for suggesting that some inspectors can get ****y when proven wrong in front of a builder, so I would just as soon avoid those situations or handle them away from the builder.  After that, I thought I would have to wash in holy water before I posted here.

RE: post #91, me thinks Beach should take his own advice,  given to JP;  and do some checking, not telling tonight and then go for a ride.


----------



## KZQuixote

BootLeg,

It's a 1981 KZ1300 Six. It took me quite a while to sort out the jetting but I finally got it right. Makes an incredible wail above 7K.

Bill


----------



## packsaddle

i have a really witty comment about "making an incredible wail" but i'm not going to post it here because i don't want to offend anybody.


----------



## KZQuixote

packsaddle said:
			
		

> i have a really witty comment about "making an incredible wail" but i'm not going to post it here because i don't want to offend anybody.


Hey Packsaddle,

Go ahead and wail away. Pretty sure that this thread can take it.


----------



## beach

> It's a 1981 KZ1300 Six. It took me quite a while to sort out the jetting but I finally got it right. Makes an incredible wail above 7K.


Please stay on topic, nowhere in that sentence is the word perineum.......


----------



## KZQuixote

beach said:
			
		

> Please stay on topic, nowhere in that sentence is the word perineum.......


Whether we type "the word" or not, I'm pretty sure that we all recognize it to be the elephant in the room, err thread.

Bill


----------



## jpranch

It's fun just to have a little fun!


----------



## High Desert

per-uh-nee-uhm is what each person is allotted each Biennium.


----------



## Bootleg

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> BootLeg,It's a 1981 KZ1300 Six. It took me quite a while to sort out the jetting but I finally got it right. Makes an incredible wail above 7K.
> 
> Bill


Bill,

Great bike.

I'll bet it a lot of fun to ride around Bend.


----------



## Bootleg

This thread can't end it's been to much fun.


----------



## jar546

jpranch said:
			
		

> It's fun just to have a little fun!


That depends what your definition of fun is.


----------



## texasbo

High Desert said:
			
		

> per-uh-nee-uhm is what each person is allotted each Biennium.


"Somebody" I know goes to the ICC meeting, every single year. "His" employer pays his way, meals and lodging. The women LOVE him.

He gets perineum, per diem, per annum, perrenially.


----------



## Yankee

jpranch said:
			
		

> I took him to the horse therapist last week. Issues a plenty. Gelding, stands 17 hands and his name is Babe! Mixed blood quarter horse & Morgan. Too make matters worse he has been hurling racial slurs at the neighbors paints & mules not to mention what he calls the mule deer and antelope. I just don't know what I'm going to do with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 688


If that's a quarterhorse morgan, I'll ride a ricegrinder. Someday.


----------



## jpranch

texasbo, lmao, Lmao, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! And then splitting a gut!

Yankee, know his string.


----------



## beach

> He gets perineum, per diem, per annum, perrenially.


That is wayyyyyyyyyyy funny!!!!

Last night I showed my wife what I learned on this board......... the doctor said I should be able to see out of my left eye in about a week.


----------



## High Desert

beach, thanks for the heads up! I don't think I'll work that into a conversation with my wife without a football helmet and cup on.


----------



## Yankee

I might have to go get a serpentine railing for this thread


----------



## beach

Just don't try the "hands on" approach.......... especially after holding a cold beer


----------



## ewenme

Did I like Jeff's avatar? No, but I don't come to this site to look at the avatars. I didn't know about the avatar off button, but I still won't use it, I enjoy some of the avatars. And, if my homegrown sunflower offends, oh well. 

Jeff: you provide this forum and it is a huge service to our profession and to the building realm in general. I still say we should all ante-up and at least defray the costs. I never want you to resent having started this forum. I for one am willing to put my money where my mouth is [within reason].


----------



## Bootleg

ewenme said:
			
		

> Did I like Jeff's avatar? No, but I don't come to this site to look at the avatars. I didn't know about the avatar off button, but I still won't use it, I enjoy some of the avatars. And, if my homegrown sunflower offends, oh well. Jeff: you provide this forum and it is a huge service to our profession and to the building realm in general. I still say we should all ante-up and at least defray the costs. I never want you to resent having started this forum. I for one am willing to put my money where my mouth is [within reason].


Start a kitty.


----------



## beach

Start a Persian Kitty......

How about a Paypal account in jars name? It makes transferring $$$ very easy......


----------



## fatboy

As much as we all have offered, and we have, Jeff has been adamant about going it alone. (although I think RJJ has a stake in it)


----------



## TimNY

beach said:
			
		

> Start a Persian Kitty......How about a Paypal account in jars name? It makes transferring $$$ very easy......


If we don;t figure something out I am going to donate $100 in jar's name to the ICC.


----------



## High Desert

Tim here's ICC's address:

High Desert

123 SW Juniper St.

East of the Cascades, OR

I'll fill out the pay to line.


----------



## TimNY

it will be earmarked for attic access research.


----------



## texasbo

TimNY said:
			
		

> it will be earmarked for attic access research.


I love this thread.


----------



## JBI

HEY! I resemble that remark TimNY! LOL

Been away for a couple of weeks and THIS is what I come back to?!? WTF? I never even got to see the 'offensive' avatar (Dagnabbit!).

I can assure one and all that I will NOT be abandoning my avatar because I refuse to cut off my nose to spite my face and because... well... because... ummm...

HAVE YOU READ IT????

Happy New Year to you all. Thank you for reminding me why I love coming here... (I just read this entire thread from start to finish - without a break! - and can honestly say, that's 40 minutes of my life I'll never get back!)


----------



## Bootleg

JBI said:
			
		

> HEY! I resemble that remark TimNY! LOL Been away for a couple of weeks and THIS is what I come back to?!? WTF? I never even got to see the 'offensive' avatar (Dagnabbit!).
> 
> I can assure one and all that I will NOT be abandoning my avatar because I refuse to cut off my nose to spite my face and because... well... because... ummm...
> 
> HAVE YOU READ IT????
> 
> Happy New Year to you all. Thank you for reminding me why I love coming here... (I just read this entire thread from start to finish - without a break! - and can honestly say, that's 40 minutes of my life I'll never get back!)


Good to hear from you John,

Hope all is well and happy new year.

Be hip and lose the Avatar.


----------



## jpranch

JBI, Sorry you missed the avatar. It was a beautiful sight. I personally was scared for life and I'm looking for anybody I can sue just because I can and I want money!!! I'm a victim and I surly deserve some serious compensation for all the emotional distress that I have suffered. Now pardon me while I hurl.


----------



## Jobsaver

ewenme said:
			
		

> Jeff: you provide this forum and it is a huge service to our profession and to the building realm in general. I still say we should all ante-up and at least defray the costs. I never want you to resent having started this forum. I for one am willing to put my money where my mouth is [within reason].


http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?3677-S-L-O-W-website&p=37777#post37777

Ewenme: FYI: Jeff is working on this objective.


----------



## brudgers

TimNY said:
			
		

> it will be earmarked for attic access research.


Can stairs be used to meet attic accessibility requirements?


----------



## packsaddle

brudgers said:
			
		

> Can stairs be used to meet attic accessibility requirements?


only if their sprinklered and an area of refuge is provided.


----------



## Jobsaver

Give it another code cycle or two, and attics will be prohibited.


----------



## FM William Burns

N/A...................


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes, Jeff and I have been working on the financing; and, to illiminate confusion; make all Checks out to "Uncle Bob, P.O. Box 555, Norman, Oklahoma" 

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

UB, How many numbers to the left of the decimal point?


----------



## Alias

peach said:
			
		

> not too much offends me.. if it doesn't offend me.. I don't worry about it. IF all we care about is someone's avatar.. we're missing the bigger point of this forum.


Well said Peach.  I've worked too many construction jobs, etc. to worry about a few pictures.

Sue, not always pc


----------



## pwood

jpranch said:
			
		

> JBI, Sorry you missed the avatar. It was a beautiful sight. I personally was scared for life and I'm looking for anybody I can sue just because I can and I want money!!! I'm a victim and I surly deserve some serious compensation for all the emotional distress that I have suffered. Now pardon me while I hurl.


i think we should take up a collection for JP for some therapy! any man that says he was scared for life by looking at the avatar needs professional help. i did not find it the least bit frightening, but quite the opposite. maybe a few sessions with a sexual therapist can help JP over come his fear of scantily clad females:mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert

I wasn't scarred for life.....but I was cyber-slapped by jars avatar a few times for staring.


----------



## jpranch

View attachment 326


Doc, I'm telling you.... It was heinous. By the way... can you have a talk with my horse? He's has some issues as well.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 326


/monthly_2011_01/jp.jpg.b54f23cd9a9c058ed4a931496d9398f9.jpg


----------



## ccbuilding

Ditto texasbo.

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## pwood

jpranch said:
			
		

> View attachment 696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, I'm telling you.... It was heinous. By the way... can you have a talk with my horse? He's has some issues as well.


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Yankee

Alias said:
			
		

> Well said Peach. I've worked too many construction jobs, etc. to worry about a few pictures. Sue, not always pc


Maybe so, but the citizen or contractor sitting on the other side of my desk in view of my screen may not feel the same (ok, so I can "not come here" during the working day?).

Or my superior(s), who are not yet convinced that building codes and enforcement are any more than "guidelines" (yes that was said and notated in a selectman's meeting). . . .

It's one little thing, not a big thing, but one MORE thing that I might unnecessarily have to overcome before the building office is taken seriously.

And then, there's the "hide avatar" button which is a nifty little device : ) ,and, this is indeed a great thread


----------



## FM William Burns

Personally, I tried unsuccessfully to enlarge the avitars.............sorry for any offense!

PS

Texas women should never again wear those "low profile" cowboy hats in an opening ceremony (cotton bowl). I'm sorry but they looked like frisbee's........no offense to the fine women of the lone star state.


----------



## Jobsaver

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Personally, I tried unsuccessfully to enlarge the avitars.


The problem I had with some of the avatars was quite the opposite . . . and the avatars were successful!


----------



## conarb

How's this for an avatar?


----------



## jpranch

conarb, said it before. We have to meet! LOL, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post Script: Your sick. Would you like me to schedule you for some "quality" time with my horse therapist?


----------



## peach

IF I were to ever show this forum to a client... maybe.. I've given the link out to several people looking for code knowledge.. I don't think they would be offended by most of what they see (they read it for the articles)..


----------



## Jobsaver

"they read it for the articles" . . . thats funny peach!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yankee,

Your avatar was, at first, hard for me to see (old eyes); and, I didn't see Atlas's head. I thought it was an alien with a headache.

If you want offensive; just picture one of us old goats in a speedo,

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach

Oh G-D.. UB.. I'm blind!!!!


----------



## jpranch

"If you want offensive; just picture one of us old goats in a speedo," on a horse.


----------



## peach

UB... still love the hat!

JP.. on a horse with issues...


----------



## fatboy

"If you want offensive; just picture one of us old goats in a speedo,"

Oh crap UB, you just made me poke out my minds eye!


----------



## Pcinspector1

Brudgers,

Watch out UB's avatar is looking at your dog avatar!

pc1


----------



## mykiddos

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Arcal: You can go to settings and turn off all avatars so that they will not display on your screen. I did not realize this last week when I created the "I'm Fired" thread, else I would not have brought it up. Thanks.


Good to know Jobsaver.  Some may be offended by my George Burns avatar, but he is my favorite comedian.  I think avatars help give the posts more personality.


----------



## conarb

MyKiddos said:
			
		

> Good to know Jobsaver.  Some may be offended by my George Burns avatar,  but he is my favorite comedian.  I think avatars help give the posts  more personality.


Hey, that should be my avatar, I'm almost as old as George Burns was, I smoke cigars (all real men my age do), and it does reflect my personality.


----------

